# Trapping?



## SRobles (Jun 12, 2007)

Does any one on here do any trapping?


----------



## CoonXpress (Sep 20, 2004)

Getting ready to take it back up.
It'll be mainly a **** line with a few for cats and fox.
Will


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

I do.


----------



## Trapper (Jun 2, 2006)

Trapping has been a hobby of mine for a little while now. Its one that keeps the learning process going as each season comes and brings with it new questions and challenges. Trapper


----------



## SRobles (Jun 12, 2007)

Can any one give me advice on trapping and what type of traps and other equipment are out there?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

There are some good sites put up by trapping organizations that would have some good information to start with.

Learn the basics of set preparation and then study set location and keep studying set location until you stop trapping. I'd rather have a bad set in a good location over the best made set in a bad location any day.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Yes,

Passing it on to the kids, now

RW


----------



## Clifford (Aug 14, 2004)

Yes, we trap. My kids are really enthused by it! In season, we run a small line near out rural home that we check at 0400 each morning. Mostly, we use 1.5" coil spring traps for raccoon and fox. We occasionally catch a coyote in these sets as well. Once in a while we make sets for mink with 110 connibears. My favorite was always water trapping for muskrat and beaver, but this river is about 11 miles away, and gas is just too expensive to justify it. My 9 yr old daughter has been setting her own weasel traps since she was 7. I get most of my supplies at: Minnesota Trapline Products. (www.minntrapprod.com) Tim and Nancy Caven are just the nicest people.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

To see if you realy like the sport of it use a live trap. You can make them from 6 pieces of wood. They called them gums around here. They are used to trap rabits. This is the way to see if you like them. When you start useing steel traps you get into money that you may or may not recover if you don't like them.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Go here

http://www.buckshotscamp.com/

great guy- I have dealt with him and I did get a set of traps and video's in case I ever need em. A good trap will collect FOOD easier than hunting. I have only used some of the connibear to kill some ground hogs and "other pests" when needed... 

Buckshot is a wealth of info.


----------

